# Kinectless Xbox One $399. Most Apps no longer behind gold paywall. Coming June.



## Jing (May 13, 2014)

> Since the beginning, we have focused on delivering great games and entertainment experiences for you. Your feedback matters to us and it shapes the products and services we build. Your feedback showed up in the Xbox One console we launched back in November and in the monthly updates we?ve delivered since.
> 
> Today, we?re excited to share more ways your feedback is impacting the products we build.
> 
> ...



Shit just got real.


----------



## Zaru (May 13, 2014)

That's... some aggressive pricing compared to before.
But it seems they realized Kinect is not a selling point for most people.


----------



## random user (May 13, 2014)

That's like bringing 1 extra canon to a long lost battle.

Also


> Xbox 360 has been a leader in delivering entertainment experiences for years


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 13, 2014)

It's about fucking time that shit isn't worth paying $100 extra but I'm still not going too buy one until I see some exclusives that are actually worth buying it for.


----------



## Reyes (May 13, 2014)

Megaton dropped.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 13, 2014)

Well that's one step in the right direction I guess.


----------



## Naruto (May 13, 2014)

How is this a surprise to anyone? If microsoft didn't do any damage control they would get no business.


----------



## Kishido (May 13, 2014)

Do not give a damn... I love my PS4 

But good for new buyers.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

As someone who actually uses their kinect on the xbone I can see this being a good thing for those who want options. Most people will probably go for the 500 dollar model but it's nice to have that for people who don't have the cable functionalities or living room space for a kinect.

I like that they are announcing this before E3. That means they have more bombs to drop and needed to cut time for this.


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2014)

Maybe now I will "consider" buying one.


----------



## Canute87 (May 13, 2014)

That's nice,  at first consumers were paying more money for inferior console now it's the same price.


Good for Microsoft bad for Nintendo.


----------



## Shirker (May 13, 2014)

Pretty neat. The power of the dollar strikes again.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Maybe now I will "consider" buying one.



What this guy said. I'm still not buying one until its atleast 299 and there are a sufficient amount of first party games for it. After all, its still not as good a value as the ps4 at the same price and there's no point in getting multiplats on it. But now i'll have it as an option instead of somewhere off in the distance.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

Over on GameFAQs it appears that the Xbox fanboys are pissed about the loss of Kinect.  Now they think that it means no future games will make use of it and thus it'll never be as good as it could have been.

You'd think all the years of Kinect on the 360 and no good Kinect use on the Xbone would have showed them that Kinect was garbage already and no amount of forcing people to buy that junk would change that fact.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2014)

MS just fucked up this product, now they have to backtrack basically 100% of everything, hilarious if it wasn't so sad


----------



## blakstealth (May 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Over on GameFAQs it appears that the Xbox fanboys are pissed about the loss of Kinect.  Now they think that it means no future games will make use of it and thus it'll never be as good as it could have been.
> 
> You'd think all the years of Kinect on the 360 and no good Kinect use on the Xbone would have showed them that Kinect was garbage already and no amount of forcing people to buy that junk would change that fact.


you can't reason with fanboys


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2014)

Was the Kinect 1.0 good to begin with?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2014)

of course not!


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

Oh no, they're now the same price as the already better selling PS4!

It's not like there are any need to have One only games, and I guarantee the PS4 is going to have plenty that I want.  I'm sure there's a few dudebros on the fence now, but nobody who actively follows VG news will change their mind one way or another.


----------



## Xiammes (May 13, 2014)

I'm waiting for Sony to announce the $50 price drop just to fuck with Microsoft. Also this was a big step, having services like Netflix only accessible to gold members is one of the reasons why there were way more Netflix users on ps3 and wii then the 360.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Too little too late. Everything that Microsoft is doing to try and control the damge that they have does to the brand is coming too late and is not enough to balance out what has been done already. 

It doesnt change the fact that for the same exact price I can get a more powerful system with streaming capabilities, cheaper to own per month, better rewards, and larger community. 

It also does not help that EVERY single game that comes out for both systems the Xbox one is not capable of running it as good as the PS4. "792p" is becoming a common occurrence. 

The Xbox one has a stab wound in its gut and it is slowing bleeding to death.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2014)

fuck microsoft.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Please it's a race that just began. People were proclaiming sony was fucked when 599 us dollars and crabs happened and they rebounded in the same generation. People have short memories as long as there are games.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Please it's a race that just began. People were proclaiming sony was fucked when 599 us dollars and crabs happened and they rebounded in the same generation. People have short memories as long as there are games.



Yes except Microsoft as lost the following battles 

- The PS4 is more powerful, the Xbox One runs every game at a lower resolution than the PS4

- The PS4 is the same price, why would you pay more or the same for less? 

- The PS4 has the larger community, the PS4 has by far outsold the Xbox One 

- The PS4 has the support of more developers because of the things Sony is doing to accommodate them whereas Microsoft is alot more restrictive. 

- The PS4 is cheaper per month and has better rewards for members 


The only thing that is keeping the Xbox One afloat are uninformed parents/Gamers and Microsoft diehards.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2014)

I'd consider getting it now to be honest.

There are no games out for it that I really want, but none for PS4 yet either, but it's certainly a closer race.

Playstation is the favorite to have better exclusives, and PSN+ is a great deal if you want a load of games for cheap, that's Microsoft's biggest hurdle if they want business from me (anytime soon that is).

I'm still enjoying my PS3 (and to a lower extent my 360), so I'm in no rush to get either, but PS4 is still a better bang for your buck if you had to only pick one.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Yes except Microsoft as lost the following battles
> 
> - The PS4 is more powerful, the Xbox One runs every game at a lower resolution than the PS4



yep. PS3 was also more powerful than the 360 last generation. Power doesn't always a winner make



> - The PS4 has the larger community, the PS4 has by far outsold the Xbox One



Such a thing is fluid and constantly changing. 



> - The PS4 has the support of more developers because of the things Sony is doing to accommodate them whereas Microsoft is alot more restrictive.



And microsoft has made strides in being less restrictive. Really do you think people factor that into their purchasing decision? Not everyone that buys a console is prowling gaf and checking kotaku. As long as their are games people will go to one system or the other. Each console has exclusives that are good and it comes down to personal preference in the end.



> - The PS4 is cheaper per month and has better rewards for members



PSN doesn't have the infrastructure of Live and the rewards are improving. It's all a matter of personal preference.



> The only thing that is keeping the Xbox One afloat are uninformed parents/Gamers and Microsoft diehards.



Yeah sure. I can make baseless statements too. PS4 is only winning because of poor people who can't afford the more expensive system. But that would be dumb .

I don't give a shit if you like PS4 and hate Xbox but declaring a winner six months in for a bunch of arbitrary reasons is premature at best. Console war bullshit is so fucking inane and I wish E3 didn't have to be colored by it. Also keeping afloat is really odd language to use considering that even now the one is outpacing 360 sales by a big margin. It's not pulling Wii U numbers by any means.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> yep. PS3 was also more powerful than the 360 last generation. Power doesn't always a winner make



The PS3 was also much more difficult to develop for.  This time around the PS4 is more powerful AND easier to develop for.  Additionally it should be noted that the 360 had a year head start on the PS3, that's not the case this gen.



> Such a thing is fluid and constantly changing.



Doesn't change all that often actually.  It took the PS3 nearly the entire generation to overcome the 360 sales lead.



> And microsoft has made strides in being less restrictive. Really do you think people factor that into their purchasing decision? Not everyone that buys a console is prowling gaf and checking kotaku. As long as their are games people will go to one system or the other. Each console has exclusives that are good and it comes down to personal preference in the end.



People tend to buy the console their friends already have.  In this case?  The gamer friends people have?  Already mostly leaning towards the PS4.



> PSN doesn't have the infrastructure of Live and the rewards are improving. It's all a matter of personal preference.



I've seen people say this but it's simply not true.  Yes, there was a time when Live was heads and shoulders superior to PSN, but that hasn't been the case for a while.

I'm not saying that it's a hopeless case for the Xbone but facts are facts, the odds of that system taking 1st place this gen?  Very low, which is surprising because before all the bullshit they pulled before launch?  They were practically a lock for 1st place.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2014)

Microsoft was never a lock to be #1, it was a coin flip between them and Sony from the start this generation (up until the big reveal)


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> The PS3 was also much more difficult to develop for.  This time around the PS4 is more powerful AND easier to develop for.  Additionally it should be noted that the 360 had a year head start on the PS3, that's not the case this gen.



Yep. No denying that. 



> Doesn't change all that often actually.  It took the PS3 nearly the entire generation to overcome the 360 sales lead.



But it did overcome it in the end. I doubt many people who were watching that 2006 E3 conference would have said that which is just the point i'm making.



> People tend to buy the console their friends already have.  In this case?  The gamer friends people have?  Already mostly leaning towards the PS4.



I can't speak for everyone else but i have never made a decision based on my friends. I just go towards the games I like. I was lucky that my friends liked what I liked I guess.



> I've seen people say this but it's simply not true.  Yes, there was a time when Live was heads and shoulders superior to PSN, but that hasn't been the case for a while.



I would disagree there. The gap has closed but there is still some things microsoft does better. Having actual servers and the like for Titanfall. But i'm not going to act like it's 2008 PSN. 



> I'm not saying that it's a hopeless case for the Xbone but facts are facts, the odds of that system taking 1st place this gen?  Very low, which is surprising because before all the bullshit they pulled before launch?  They were practically a lock for 1st place.



Oh I don't think they have more than a 15% chance of beating sony this gen. I don't really give a shit though. I just take umbrage with people thinking that this means the Xbox is doomed because PS4 is outpacing them in sales which is just dumb. I want both companies to do well. Forecasting after 6 months in what is probably a 7 year cycle is also stupid. There are potential system sellers on both sides we don't even know about yet.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

> I would disagree there. The gap has closed but there is still some things microsoft does better. Having actual servers and the like for Titanfall. But i'm not going to act like it's 2008 PSN.



Just to point out?  Sony also makes use of dedicated servers for certain games.  That's not something that Microsoft alone does.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> yep. PS3 was also more powerful than the 360 last generation. Power doesn't always a winner make



Yes the PS3 was also extremely expensive and the 360 wasn't. This time around the PS4 is less expensive than the Xbox One and has better hardware. 

Speaking of price. Why did you not address my price point? 

I will ask again. 

Why would people pay more or the same for a system that is less powerful in every way? 



> Such a thing is fluid and constantly changing.



It took the PS3 almost an entire cycle to get caught up so I call bullshit on that. 



> And microsoft has made strides in being less restrictive. Really do you think people factor that into their purchasing decision? Not everyone that buys a console is prowling gaf and checking kotaku. As long as their are games people will go to one system or the other. Each console has exclusives that are good and it comes down to personal preference in the end.



 I also call bullshit on this In what ways have Microsoft "Made Strides" They are still highly restrictive with their Indie Developers and a few developers have openly stated that they prefer the way Sony works with them. 



> PSN doesn't have the infrastructure of Live and the rewards are improving. It's all a matter of personal preference.



Yes they are only improving the Rewards system because Playstation plus was clearly the better of the two in that regard. 



> Yeah sure. I can make baseless statements too. PS4 is only winning because of poor people who can't afford the more expensive system. But that would be dumb .



Thats not baseless. Thats exactly what happened last generation. The PS3 was far too expensive for the average american family to afford which made them turn to the 360 as a result and then it cascaded from there because friends bought the system that friends have. 



> I don't give a shit if you like PS4 and hate Xbox but declaring a winner six months in for a bunch of arbitrary reasons is premature at best.



By arbitrary do you mean actual points and facts? Because that is exactly what I have done so far



> Console war bullshit is so fucking inane and I wish E3 didn't have to be colored by it. Also keeping afloat is really odd language to use considering that even now the one is outpacing 360 sales by a big margin. It's not pulling Wii U numbers by any means.



Yes the Xbox One is selling and the PS4 is outselling it by a large margin and at this point Nintendo is a nonentity in the Console war. The Xbox One is slowly bleeding to death, but the Wii U has been taken behind the shed and shot.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Speaking of price. Why did you not address my price point?
> 
> I will ask again.
> 
> Why would people pay more or the same for a system that is less powerful in every way?



Because some people want to play the Xbox exclusives? Kind of the reason you buy a console in the first place else you would just run PC.



> I also call bullshit on this In what ways have Microsoft "Made Strides" They are still highly restrictive with their Indie Developers and a few developers have openly stated that they prefer the way Sony works with them.



Your bullshit call is because you are setting a completely arbitrary level of what 'making strides' means. ID@Xbox, making all consoles dev kits those are strides. If you don't think so then you are just letting bias color your opinions.



> Thats not baseless. Thats exactly what happened last generation. The PS3 was far too expensive for the average american family to afford which made them turn to the 360 as a result and then it cascaded from there because friends bought the system that friends have.



Yet the PS3 still did pretty well in the end . PS3 didn't make any changes until it was far too late, Microsoft is making changes early and eating a lot of shit for it. 



> By arbitrary do you mean actual points and facts? Because that is exactly what I have done so far



If by facts you mean opinions and conjecture sure.



> The Xbox One is slowly bleeding to death, but the Wii U has been taken behind the shed and shot.



Yeah 'slowly bleeding to death' by selling at a higher pace than the 360. 

Internet console warring at it's finest.

This zero sum bullshit is really hilarious. There can only be one winner! Two companies can't possibly do well in our black and white world. One wins and the other dies hurr durr.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> If by facts you mean opinions and conjecture sure.



- Cheaper than the Xbox One? Fact

- Better Hardware than the Xbox One? Fact. 

- Selling far better than the Xbox One? Fact. 

- Better features than the Xbox One? Fact.

- Favored by developers over the Xbox One? Fact.

- Larger Community? Fact. 

- Runs games at higher resolutions than the Xbox One? Fact.

- Better rewards system than the Xbox One? Fact 

- Cheaper to own per month than the Xbox One? Fact. 


Im sorry. 

What were you saying again? 

You talk about them making changes and them talking shit for it. 

They are taking shit because their original plan for the Xbox One was to basically abuse the customers trust and extort them for as much money as they could milk out of them. Then they realized that wouldn't get the money and then did everything they could at the last minute to convince people to buy their less powerful and more expensive system while continuing to force the Kinnect onto those who did not want it in the forst place and using that as a justification for the higher price. Now they have removed the Kinnect, but still offer a less refined system for the same exact price. It has nothing to do with who wins and who loses its the very attitude and sheer arrogance that Microsoft displays at every turn and their apparent lack of common sense and indifference to their customer base and what they desire out of a console.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

As usual, Microsoft insults customers after we forced them to do something consumer friendly.



			
				Yusuf Mehdi said:
			
		

> "The decision we're announcing today is offering a choice to people that  would allow people to buy an Xbox One and then ramp up to Kinect when  they can afford to"


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2014)

Fiona said:


> - Cheaper than the Xbox One? Fact



Same price now 



> - Better Hardware than the Xbox One? Fact.



yep



> - Selling far better than the Xbox One? Fact.



For now at least and probably for the foreseeable future.



> - Better features than the Xbox One? Fact.



Opinion



> - Favored by developers over the Xbox One? Fact.



Certain indie developers sure. I can post quotes about indie devlopers loving ID@Xbox. The only thing Microsoft has that is stupid is the parity clause which is indie developers only major gripe. 



> - Larger Community? Fact.



Sure. Probably depends on how you define community but that's splitting hairs. Install base is probably the word you are going for.



> - Runs games at higher resolutions than the Xbox One? Fact.



Yep



> - Better rewards system than the Xbox One? Fact



More debatable now. It was better.



> - Cheaper to own per month than the Xbox One? Fact.



I don't even get what you mean with this. You mean the extra ten dollars a year you pay for gold? Sure if you are a chump you pay the 60. Amazon always has it for the same price as PSN. Even then if you think that paying 80 cents more a month is a deciding factor in consumer purchasing habits then sure.




> They are taking shit because their original plan for the Xbox One was to basically abuse the customers trust and extort them for as much money as they could milk out of them. Then they realized that wouldn't get the money and then did everything they could at the last minute to convince people to buy their less powerful and more expensive system while continuing to force the Kinnect onto those who did not want it in the forst place and using that as a justification for the higher price. Now they have removed the Kinnect, but still offer a less refined system for the same exact price. It has nothing to do with who wins and who loses its the very attitude and sheer arrogance that Microsoft displays at every turn and their apparent lack of common sense and indifference to their customer base and what they desire out of a console.



And i'm sure you are still mad at Sony for telling you to get another job if you couldn't afford a PS3 and their sheer arrogance at the time of their launch . 

Yeah how dare that arrogant microsoft admit they were wrong and try to model more around what consumers are demanding like a company does. This vindictive attitude of the internet is hilarious. You are stuck in this world where microsoft is still acting like they were at the announcement of the one which is not the case. New management and new programs. 

In the end I don't care if Sony wins or Microsoft loses. The fact that everything has to be colored by bullshit from people that feel some weird need to validate their consumer purchases to the world is what annoys me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2014)

Surprising absolutely no one. Now maybe I'll consider getting one sooner after some of the games I want are released.


----------



## 115 (May 13, 2014)

Basically a Kinectless bundle is going for ?350...which is the same price as the Titanfall bundle with Kinect? I don't get the logic in charging the same price without the peripheral, granted, it's a step in the right direction, giving people the option to choose.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

115 said:


> Basically a Kinectless bundle is going for ?350...which is the same price as the Titanfall bundle with Kinect? I don't get the logic in charging the same price without the peripheral, granted, it's a step in the right direction, giving people the option to choose.



That bundle was technically on sale and the sale is over.


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2014)

Games for Gold is still heaps below PSN+. At least PSN+ gets modern games or at least 1 year earlier. 

Overall, once there's Xbox One games I am interested on, I will consider one.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Yeah how dare that arrogant microsoft admit they were wrong and try to model more around what consumers are demanding like a company does. This vindictive attitude of the internet is hilarious. You are stuck in this world where microsoft is still acting like they were at the announcement of the one which is not the case. New management and new programs.



The problem is the mindset they had from the beginning. Their very first instinct was to wrong the consumers and ignore what they wanted. If they had listened to their playerbase from the very beginning none of this would have happened, but they didnt. They decided the money mattered more than the people and they are paying for it now. They are still taking shit because people are not going to immediately forgive them for their screw up. 

This is not even mentioning that Microsoft is not even willing to admit that the Xbox One has its problem. They are pretending like the One is completely fine and not lacking in any department, when anyone that understand what they are talking about can see the system is underpowered and overpriced. They took $100 off the price to match the PS4 in price, when what they need to be doing is matching the price AND the quality, but no, instead of trying to fix the equipment they try to fix the price and they could not even do that right. The very fact that the "Exclusives" like Titanfall that were made SPECIFICALLY for the Xbox One cant even run at 1080p when the PS4 is running almost everything at 1080p and still having the sheer nerve to charge the same for it is wrong, but they arent willing to admit it. 


Microsoft has failed its customers expectations and failed them from the very beginning and they will continue to fail them until they can openly admit they made mistakes on the selection of the hardware and the way it is being presented. Meanwhile Sony has from the very beginning listened to exactly what their consumers expected out of their console and the features they desired most. You will notice which one is doing better.

For the record, I owned a 360 throughout the entire last cycle and never owned a PS3. This is not some fan fueled rant, this is about right and wrong and what Microsoft has done with the Xbox One is wrong.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Trying to fix the equipment?  Before I start laughing please elaborate on what you mean by that.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Trying to fix the equipment?  Before I start laughing please elaborate on what you mean by that.





I mean improve the hardware that the Xbox One uses or lower the price to reflect the quality of the product you are getting.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Improving the hardware is pretty much out of the question.  

As for lowering the price to reflect the quality of the product...depends on what you mean by quality.


----------



## Enclave (May 13, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Improving the hardware is pretty much out of the question.
> 
> As for lowering the price to reflect the quality of the product...depends on what you mean by quality.



Fiona obviously means that the price of the system should reflect the lower system specs.  I don't completely disagree honestly, however it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2014)

I'll nab one of these Kinect-less Xbox Ones when they hit $300 or lower.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 13, 2014)

considering i'm not a pc guy, it would take a miracle to get me to buy third party games on xbox one. I don't plan on ever doing it, and that takes out the community aspect by itself. I'll wait for exclusives, cause i know the superior versions will always be on PS4 regardless of anything Microsoft tried to do


----------



## Death-kun (May 13, 2014)

As a PC gamer who plans on getting a PS4, the only way I'll get an XBox One is if it has at least 5 "must have" exclusives.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Fiona obviously means that the price of the system should reflect the lower system specs.  I don't completely disagree honestly, however it's not a huge deal.



Its not like Microsoft is making a killing off of the Xbox One.  When it launched the retail price was only $28 more than the cost it took to make each console.  When it came down to it Microsoft really wasn't making much off of each console.  If it could Microsoft would have lowered its price but I can understand its reluctance to not sell the console at a loss...not after the Xbox 360 and the original Xbox.  While the console is likely cheaper to make now it probably isn't by much.  Yes, I suppose that Microsoft might be able to lower the price further but it odds are it won't be by much unless it was willing to destroy any profit it makes off of the console.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]TNpup40sm6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Kid Miracleman said:


> Improving the hardware is pretty much out of the question.
> 
> As for lowering the price to reflect the quality of the product...depends on what you mean by quality.



Charging the same price ($400) for an inferior product is not a good business strategy. Thats not even counting charging $500 for an inferior product and an accessory that pretty much no one wants or uses.

Microsft need sto stop trying to pretend that the Xbox One is comparable to the PS4 and start treating it as an alternative for the PS4


----------



## Kaitou (May 13, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> As a PC gamer who plans on getting a PS4, the only way I'll get an XBox One is if it has at least 5 "must have" exclusives.



For me:

1. Sunset Overdrive

4 to go.


----------



## dream (May 13, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Charging the same price ($400) for an inferior product is not a good business strategy. Thats not even counting charging $500 for an inferior product and an accessory that pretty much no one wants or uses.
> 
> Microsft need sto stop trying to pretend that the Xbox One is comparable to the PS4 and start treating it as an alternative for the PS4



And selling a product for barely any profit or even selling it at a loss is an even worse strategy.  Not when there are people at Microsoft that aren't too fond of the Xbox.  Yes, the Xbox One is inferior in terms of power but it isn't necessarily stupid to sell the Xbox One for the same price as the PS4 if we are just going by hardware.  As long as the rest of the features/games it has can offset the disparity in power Microsoft would be fine.  And even if that isn't true as long as Microsoft can convince others that it is I would consider that a success.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 13, 2014)

I like how the Xbone pulled a literal PS3 in terms of fucking up its console release and people are treating like it's long term poison that'll never go away as if fixing those retarded ideas they had in the first place is a bad thing because of principle or some shit. 

Grow the fuck up. Because people sure hate the PS3 nowadays despite the fucking joke that it was a at launch. Good change is exactly that, good change.

Yes, they were fuck stupid with their forced multimedia approach but this only shows that at the end of the day, a gaming console needs to remain a gaming console if you want to stay the least bit relevant in brand name and sales.



Death-kun said:


> As a PC gamer who plans on getting a PS4, the only way I'll get an XBox One is if it has at least 5 "must have" exclusives.



Dunno how you are on the Max Payne/Alan Wake series but Quantum Break is a must if you're a fan of Remedy. Anything else, I'm pretty indifferent or just slightly interested.


----------



## Esura (May 13, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how the Xbone pulled a literall PS3 in terms of fucking up its console release and people are treating like it's long term poison that'll never go away as if fixing those retarded ideas they had in the first place is a bad thing because of principle or some shit.
> 
> Grow the fuck up. Because people sure hate the PS3 nowadays despite the fucking joke that it was a at launch. Good change is exactly that, good change.
> 
> Yes, they were fuck stupid with their forced multimedia approach but this only shows that at the end of the day, a gaming console needs to remain a gaming console if you want to stay the least bit relevant in brand name and sales.



I guess it's because of how Xbone originally fucked up that still leaves that bitterness in the air and probably wont fade any time soon like PS3's original fuck ups. To be honest, I'm kind of the same way at this moment. I'm willing to buy a WiiU or an Ouya before an Xbone at this point. Just the idea that they even had the audacity to originally attempt to incorporate more restrictive DRMs on a console soured me hardcore.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2014)

I'll think about getting it if they lower it another $100 and if the Comcast wifi issue has been addressed (haven't kept up with it but there was some issues when the X-Box one came out)


----------



## MCTDread (May 14, 2014)

Not budging till they release oh idk some good damn games for it.


----------



## Shirker (May 14, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how the Xbone pulled a literal PS3 in terms of fucking up its console release and people are treating like it's long term poison that'll never go away as if fixing those retarded ideas they had in the first place is a bad thing because of principle or some shit.
> 
> Grow the fuck up. Because people sure hate the PS3 nowadays despite the fucking joke that it was a at launch. Good change is exactly that, good change.
> 
> Yes, they were fuck stupid with their forced multimedia approach but this only shows that at the end of the day, a gaming console needs to remain a gaming console if you want to stay the least bit relevant in brand name and sales.



Man, it's not often that I agree with Deathbringr or his approach to commenting, but this is essentially my feeling on the matter.

MS started doing stuff I don't like and don't have any games for me to play. I'm not buying their shit. MS are now doing stuff I do like, and if they actually start giving me games to play on the thing, I _will_ by their shit. Call it fickle, but playing games in a manner in which I like playing them in is all I really care about in the end.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2014)

I just think it's funny that all these consumers haven't quite come to the realization that Microsoft literally lied through their teeth about the Kinect and the online requirements and then just said 'Alright!  Fine!  Here!'

Not that the other companies don't, they just are either smart enough to not push the issue or not get caught.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 14, 2014)

microsoft just hsa the face and attitude of a typical large company, they don't really care that much about 'good will' if its something in the long term company vision, and if they have to, they'll just rally outside sources through their connections override voices. how many media outlets were standing behind Microsoft's worst decisions of the last few years? definitely a lot


----------



## Suigetsu (May 15, 2014)

Man, the 360 was such an awesome console and had great infrastructure and stuff. But it saddened me and annoyed me that they just kept changing the bloody infrastructure every bloody year. Just made it more confusing.

So now it seems that xbone it's not even a shadow of what the 360 was right?

looks like xbone it's boned.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 15, 2014)

On one hand the bad press still is still in the air for quite a few people.

On the other hand it's only been two days. I think E3 might be the deciding factor for a lot of people


----------



## Naruto (May 15, 2014)

Fool me once, shame on you. Etc, etc.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> On one hand the bad press still is still in the air for quite a few people.
> 
> On the other hand it's only been two days. I think E3 might be the deciding factor for a lot of people



Ugh, that doesn't look good.  Still, I imagine that all the early adopters, that wanted the console, already have the console.  Those that are waiting on the fence are probably more concerned about the games and will wait to see more games for the console before deciding to purchase the console.

And of course there are the people that won't touch Microsoft due to the fuck ups it had.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2HBgUn7Yy2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man, the 360 was such an awesome console and had great infrastructure and stuff. But it saddened me and annoyed me that they just kept changing the bloody infrastructure every bloody year. Just made it more confusing.
> 
> So now it seems that xbone it's not even a shadow of what the 360 was right?
> 
> looks like xbone it's boned.


Hasn't even been 6 months yet since these consoles came out and you're already saying it's a flop? lol


----------



## SionBarsod (May 16, 2014)

Almost everyone has been saying the Xbone is a flop simply because the PS4 is beating it. But E3 is coming up and it all comes down to one thing. The games. For all we know the Kinect-less bundle could take off once it's released.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh hey look at that, my 500th post.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 16, 2014)

take off how? surely nobody thinks anyone outside of america gives a rats ass about this console on matter what price it is right?


----------



## Canute87 (May 16, 2014)

Oh Well guess the wii u is going to be a distant memory in a few years.

History favours two consoles on similiar grounds and microsoft is making efforts to ensure that they aren't whipped as bad as they did with the first xbox.

But then this will just create more sales for the console as well as enticing developers to keep their games between the two consoles completely forgetting about the wii u.


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> it all comes down to one thing. The games.



And exclusives.

90% of games are multiplatform now, so between the PS4 and XB1 it's realy just exclusives.

Problem for Nintendo is they have the most popular exclusives but they miss out on a lot of multiplatform titles.


----------



## random user (May 16, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Oh Well guess the wii u is going to be a distant memory in a few years.


Years? :ignoramus

They're gonna be in 99? bins next January.


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2014)

random user said:


> Years? :ignoramus
> 
> They're gonna be in 99? bins next January.



$0.99? That'll sure rake in the profit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 16, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> Almost everyone has been saying the Xbone is a flop simply because the *PS4 is beating it.* But E3 is coming up and it all comes down to one thing. The games. For all we know the Kinect-less bundle could take off once it's released.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You know which other console the PS4 beat?

Every single fucking one of them. The PS4 has had the most successful console launch ever and to say that the Xbone flopped, which it most definitely didn't, is simply misleading. If the bone is flopping in their heads, I don't even wanna know what people think how the WiiU is doing.

The PS4 is beating the shit out of it but the Xbone is also having rather unjustified sales since both of these consoles are both paper thin in actual content. I stopped trying to wrap my head around it. But this next gen launch was fucking ridiculous in terms of sales if you think about.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 16, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You know which other console the PS4 beat?
> 
> Every single fucking one of them. The PS4 has had the most successful console launch ever and to say that the Xbone flopped, which it most definitely didn't, is simply misleading. If the bone is flopping in their heads, I don't even wanna know what people think how the WiiU is doing.
> 
> The PS4 is beating the shit out of it but the Xbone is also having rather unjustified sales since both of these consoles are both paper thin in actual content. I stopped trying to wrap my head around it. But this next gen launch was fucking ridiculous in terms of sales if you think about.



I guess a lot of the hype surrounding the PS4 came from E3 last year. Microsoft messed up so hard it made the PS4 look way better than it actually is at the moment when both systems hardly have any games.

A lot of people think that whichever console sold the most means that it won that generation, instead of the quality of games that come out for a system. Because if we go by sales alone then the Wii won last generation.


----------



## Esura (May 16, 2014)

Well...that's actually how you determine a winner of console generation. As much as some don't like to admit, Wii won last gen. Quality of games is irrelevant when determining the winner.


----------



## Naruto (May 16, 2014)

Esura said:


> Well...that's actually how you determine a winner of console generation. As much as some don't like to admit, Wii won last gen. Quality of games is irrelevant when determining the winner.



As long as we're nitpicking, the *DS *won by an extremely large margin


----------



## Dbgohan08 (May 19, 2014)

Well right now Im looking at Sunset Overdrive and Quantum Break, along with whatever Im interested in coming out of E3.  If they all deliver then yes I'll get a kinectless xbox one.


----------



## Halcyon (May 19, 2014)

I had already decided to not buy the Xbone after that bullshit always on DRM they tried to shove down our throats at the unveiling.

I'm perfectly happy with my PS4 anyway


----------

